# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Nhờ anh em diễn đàn giúp về secvo mitsubishi

## thehiena2

TÌNH HÌNH LÀ EM CÓ BỘ SECVO MITSUBISHI ( Driver MR-J40A1 động cơ HA-FE43B)
Đã nối dây cắm các pin 34Vin nối 35 Vdd, pin 28 Son nối 15 SG, pin 23 OPC nối 35 Vdd, động cơ đã hãm ngon lành. Chân PG,NG nối 5V, Chân pp =Dir, chân NP = step nối mach 3
Cho hỏi cài đặt driver thế nào để kích chạy được theo như mach 3 ạ?

----------


## thehiena2

đây là CN1

----------


## thehiena2

đây là sơ đồ của nó

----------


## thehiena2

http://www.mediafire.com/download/5l...ai+hafe43b.pdf
trên đây là tài liệuddataaa mobng anh em đọc qua và hổ trợ, thank!

----------


## thuyên1982

pr no1 set 0000

----------


## thehiena2

tình hình là em không có cách nào để set được Pr no1 là 0000 được anh em coi hộ giúp?

----------


## thehiena2

hình như nó nói pr7 sét 0000. nhưng vào tìm mãi trên driver ko thấy đâu.

----------


## huanpt

C____0 nhấn mode
Rd__of nhấn mode
Al___ nhấn mode
00053 nhấn mode
70000 --> Nó đó, nhấn SET để nhập giá trị

----------


## thehiena2

như trên đã chạy, nhưng tốc độ còn chậm, ko biết cài thế nào để full 3000r/min

----------


## thuyên1982

> như trên đã chạy, nhưng tốc độ còn chậm, ko biết cài thế nào để full 3000r/min


bác set pr 3 và pr4 nhé ví dụ pr 3 = 1. pr 4 = 64 số xung hơi lẻ tý.

----------


## Ga con

> như trên đã chạy, nhưng tốc độ còn chậm, ko biết cài thế nào để full 3000r/min


Cho nó lên bàn, cắm điện xong, lấy 3 cây nhang ... lạy là nó sẽ chạy đủ tốc độ  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Vincent

----------


## CKD

Chạy pul/dir thì tốc độ phụ thuộc vào tốc độ phát xung mà cụ  :Wink:

----------

thehiena2

----------


## Vincent

> Cho nó lên bàn, cắm điện xong, lấy 3 cây nhang ... lạy là nó sẽ chạy đủ tốc độ .
> 
> Thanks.


Theo em ngoài ba cây nhang cụ chủ phải thêm chén nước nữa mới chạy đủ 3000

----------


## thehiena2

cụ làm gì cúng bái tùm lum vậy. nó ko chạy được thì đem ra đập fe chơi mắc mớ chi đót nhang tốn tiền nhang hjhjhj (GA CON)

----------


## thehiena2

các cụ cứ nhang khói hòi. Andvip đã chỉ điểm em dùng pr2=1, pr3=1 thì em ấy đã full tốc độ. em nó hơi khó tí nhưng ko khó cho anh em tốt bụng của cncpro nhé.
Nếu như thay đổi tỉ lệ 1/50<pr2/pr3 <20 thì sẽ thay đổi được tốc độ servo theo các tốc độ như mong muốn nhé.
Nhưng hết vấn đề ni lại có vấn đề khác là khi cài cho gia tốc cao lên thì vẹn trục servo nó trôi sau đó bỏ tay ra nó quay lại quá vị trí cũ và quay lại 1 góc nhỏ theo chiều quay tay ban đầu.
Nên mức độ gia công nó giống như bị rung máy khi chạy. Dẫn đến chất lượng hình ảnh gia công không được mượt mà.
Nên bà con có cao kiến gì thì xin chỉ điểm.

----------


## thuhanoi

> các cụ cứ nhang khói hòi. Andvip đã chỉ điểm em dùng pr2=1, pr3=1 thì em ấy đã full tốc độ. em nó hơi khó tí nhưng ko khó cho anh em tốt bụng của cncpro nhé.
> Nếu như thay đổi tỉ lệ 1/50<pr2/pr3 <20 thì sẽ thay đổi được tốc độ servo theo các tốc độ như mong muốn nhé.
> Nhưng hết vấn đề ni lại có vấn đề khác là khi cài cho gia tốc cao lên thì vẹn trục servo nó trôi sau đó bỏ tay ra nó quay lại quá vị trí cũ và quay lại 1 góc nhỏ theo chiều quay tay ban đầu.
> Nên mức độ gia công nó giống như bị rung máy khi chạy. Dẫn đến chất lượng hình ảnh gia công không được mượt mà.
> Nên bà con có cao kiến gì thì xin chỉ điểm.


Cái khó của servo là ở đó --> tuning điều chỉnh dần dần --> sẽ ngon thôi . Xem mấy thông số tuning điều chỉnh và thử thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thehiena2

Đang đưa gia tốc mach3 lên 15000 thấy đỡ hơn 1 tí, nhưng chưa ăn thua

----------


## CKD

Servo dể mà khó, khó mà dể.
Do các cụ thích sùng bái servo nên nói riết rồi chẵng dám nói thêm. Sợ bị bảo là trù dập servo.
Để servo chạy thì không khó đâu, nhưng muốn nó chạy chính xác thì không còn đơn giản nửa.

----------


## CKD

Còn param đã được nhắc đến là.
Pr2 là filter & tuning. Không liên quan gì đến nhanh chậm.
Pr3 là electronic gear.
Pr4 là electronic gear.

Để có thể làm chủ được servo thì ngoài việc đấu nối đúng. Thì phải hiểu vài param quan trọng. Để biết được sự ảnh hưởng thế nào khi thay đổi nó.

----------


## thehiena2

Nói chung là khó đó í a í à

----------


## thehiena2

Để thí nghiệm rồi tính

----------


## thehiena2

Nhờ anh Hưng giúp hộ trường hợp của e

----------


## huanpt

Đọc từ đầu tới cuối thật sự chưa hiểu bác muốn cái gì để chỉ nữa?
Hình như muốn quay 3000 vòng 1 phút.

Bác đọc step per unit trong mach 3, công thức liên quan CMX và CDV trong tài liệu. Nếu không được nữa thì em cho bác số má setup luôn. Nhưng chạy nhanh vậy thắng 1 phát hỏng driver em xin vô can nha.

----------

thehiena2

----------


## CKD

Ngay từ đầu đã không hiểu rỏ nhu cầu của bác chủ. Giống bác Huanpt vậy.
1. Tại sao phải 3000rpm? Với tốc độ ấy mà kéo vit 5 thì chạy tới 15m/min.
2. Mach3 thì thường chỉ out 25kHz, vậy nên nếu để độ phân giải cao quá thì không thể chạy nhanh được. Nhưng khái niệm này & tốc độ là 2 khái niệm rất khác nhau. Và việc config electronic gear phải được tính toán cẩn thận. Không thì mai mốt mò step per đuối luôn.
3. Kế tiếp là gia tốc 15000 cũng chẵng rỏ phải gia tốc không? Vì gia tốc này không làm motor chạy đúng hơn khi đã sai tuning. Chỉ là đảo chiều nhanh quá nên bác chủ không thấy được sao số.

----------

thehiena2

----------


## Tuanlm

Dùng servo kết hợp Mach3 LPT rõ ràng là một lựa chọn không khôn ngoan. Lợi thế của Servo là tốc độ, gia tôc và độ phân giải bị giới hạn ở 25khz. Thêm nữa là phải qua bộ truyền động phức tạp. Đối với các bác không rành servo thì rất vất vả để hiểu các thông số của nó mà setup cho đúng. Trường hợp của bác Hiển thì bác í muốn con servo chạy full tốc độ, đáp ứng tốt ở zero point. Điều này bác cần phải thử liên tục các giá trị thôi. Tui chưa đọc data sheets nên không phán được thông số cụ thể nào. Nhưng có gợi ý là khi đáp ứng nhanh ( ở vị trí 0 trục sẽ cứng) thì dễ gặp trường hợp động cơ bị rung khi về zero point. Đáp ứng chậm thì loại bỏ được rung nhưng gây sai số. Do vậy bác cần test các giá trị lần lượt để tìm được con số may mắn. Còn một thông số quan trọng nữa bác cần lưu ý là sai số cho phép ( số xung sai lệch cho phép), bác cũng cần cân nhắc sao cho tối ưu với hệ thống cụ thể của bác. Chúc bác quay tay may mắn

----------

thehiena2

----------


## thehiena2

Thưa các anh. Đầu tiên là em mong muốn chạy sẻrvo với mach3 để chạy cnc phay gỗ.
1. Em đã chạy được với mach3
2. Thấy nó chạy chậm, và trong thấy nó nói full 3000r/mịn nên thử
3. Hiện tại thì chạy được tương đối nhưng nó có tính dao động giống như bị rung vậy
Nó chạy run run gật gật, chất lượng sản phẩm giống như bị mất bước

----------


## thehiena2

Em cần giải quyết vấn đề thứ 3.
Nó 400w mà mình cầm quay mạnh tí là trôi luôn
Em cài như sau. Pr.0-0043, pr1-0010, pr2-1, pr3-1,pr4-100,pr5-50,pr6-0,pr7-0001,pr8-0,pr9-0,pr10-0,pr11-5,pr12-100,pr13-25,pr14-98,pr15-100,pr16-0,pr17-0,pr18-0,pr19-042,pr20-000.
Anh  Hưng đã rành thì chỉ cho em với quần nó 2 tuần rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em cần giải quyết vấn đề thứ 3.
> Nó 400w mà mình cầm quay mạnh tí là trôi luôn
> Em cài như sau. Pr.0-0043, pr1-0010, pr2-1, pr3-1,pr4-100,pr5-50,pr6-0,pr7-0001,pr8-0,pr9-0,pr10-0,pr11-5,pr12-100,pr13-25,pr14-98,pr15-100,pr16-0,pr17-0,pr18-0,pr19-042,pr20-000.
> Anh  Hưng đã rành thì chỉ cho em với quần nó 2 tuần rồi.


Pr1 - 0110 thử
Pr12 - 150 thử

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề của bác chủ do chạy được rồi, còn vướng 2 nội dung chính.
1. Electronic gear.
2. Tuning.
Vấn đề thứ 2 thì như Tuanlm có nói.. tìm con số may mắn. Và bác chủ cũng nên tìm hiểu thêm nhiều về tuning. Chế độ auto tuning cũng có thể giúp cho bác chủ được phần nào. Có thể tìm con số may mắn nhanh hơn qua cách này.

Quá trình tuning là một quá trình thực tế. Tức điều chỉnh tham số và theo dõi phản ứng, từ đó rút ra kết luận để có thể tìm ra con số may mắn nhanh & tối ưu hơn. Do đó bác chủ phải trực tiếp thực hiện, thực nghiệm & và thay đổi tham số liên tục cho đến khi đạt như mong muốn. Anh em bạn hữu đề xuất giúp bác.. chỉ là giải pháp tình thế, chứ hiệu quả rất thấp.

----------


## thehiena2

Vâng, Hiển đã thử pr2-3, pr3-2. Ko thấy ổn, và thay đổi pr2,pr3 rất nhiều tham số mà ko ổn bác thuhn à
Thưa anh CDK: em đã kiểm chứng nó nhiều rồi, để em đưa ra kết luận so bộ cho nó gần nhất để ae cao kiến

----------


## solero

Giúp bác có thêm động lực (MR-J2S-40A)

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Pr2 là thông số tuning.
Pr3 & Pr4 là electronic gear bác ạ. Nếu ok rồi thì bỏ qua Pr3 & 4. Tập trung vào các tham số tuning thôi ạ.

Mà driver đã được reset default chưa nhỉ. Nên reset default trước rồi set lại sẽ hiệu quả hơn. Tránh những param không mong muốn đã bị set trước đó.

----------


## thuhanoi

Sau khi set para xong nên tắt bật drv để nó cập nhật (nhiều lúc lười bỏ qua stp này nên cảm thấy không có tác dụng sau khi chỉnh para).
Các số gợi ý tượng trưng - có thể sét số khác cuối dãi chẳng hạn để thấy hiệu ứng, sau đó giảm (or tăng) dần --> đến mong muốn.
Không được qua loa và vội vàng  :Big Grin:

----------


## thehiena2

anh em Đà Nẵng đã vô cuộc là tình hình là do điện yếu, đã đem động cơ ra thử.
Để hồi em chạy thử máy rồi báo cáo kết quả

----------


## Vincent

Chọn autoturning , p1 = 3 xong rồi chạy thử xem sao

----------

